# New Bathroom Sink Faucet Leaking



## azjoe447 (Jun 8, 2010)

Just installed 2 new bathroom faucets. 1 works fine. The 2nd one starts pouring water out the center hole under the sink after it runs 10-15 seconds whether its hot water or cold water. There are no leaks from any connections or the drain, it just pours out between the hot and cold faucet underneath. Any ideas what could be causing this??


----------



## Redwood (Jun 8, 2010)

Tighten the aerator.
If that doesn't work the faucet is probably defective...


----------

